# referencias de los transistores



## nitrox (Dic 12, 2006)

nesecito conocer la referencia de un transistor segun su valores electricos


----------



## VichoT (Dic 13, 2006)

Holas.nitrox.la pagina ke pte pase en un post anterior te puede servir , tb esta:

www.alldatasheet.com 

Ahora si eso no te sirve o no te gusta deberias de comprarte un libro ECG ,aunke ahora creo ke se llama  NTE ke es la empresa ke fabrica la ayor cantidad de semiconductoes...creo..no tengo nada seguro.

Si esto ne te satisface entonces deberias ser mas explicitop con tu peticion.....


BYE!


----------



## pepepuerto (Dic 14, 2006)

Hola Nitrox, creo que lo vas a tener dificil acertar con el transistor ,con la pagina que te manda el amigo Vicho ,y esta otra, espero te ayuden, suerte un saludo
http://juliodelgado.galeon.com/


----------



## nitrox (Ene 10, 2007)

tu pagina me sirvio de mucho pero sobre todo el curso pero ya no lo puedo abrir. puedes conseguierme otro vinculo para entrar a la universidada del pais vasco.

muchas gracias


----------

